# Smokehouse plans, photos



## ponczo (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey,
I 'd like to say, that recently I've discovered that smoking is the best way to relax and the food is great. So I've decided to built smokehouse. I have stones and other materials but the problem is that I have no idea how to built, what I need etc. I heard that thermometer is important and that's my all knowledge. So could U help me ppl? Some links to plans, theory and the most important thing: smokehouse photos, galleries and other stuff. 

Best regards from Poland,
L.


Edit:
Sorry for my language:(


----------



## monty (Sep 10, 2006)

Ponczo,

First I must say that your English is fine! Relax! You are doing very much better at English than I could do at Polish!

I must ask.....do you want to build a smokehouse for a lot of meat? Do you want to smoke meat for preserving or for eating right away? Will you be smoking just for your family or for much larger groups of people?

Thank you for joining our forum! Please find the section "Roll Call" and tell us a little bit about yourself! We are a friendly place and full of information. Once we know what you are really needing we can all help!

Cheers!


----------



## ponczo (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know what I'll be doing with this;) I'd like to ask you ppl to send me links with smokehouses photos. Only this 'cause I'd like to built sth special, original. Capiche? :P


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2006)

Ponczo,

There is a link on the home page of this forum for a smokehoiuse. Have you seen it?

Cheers!


----------



## ponczo (Sep 12, 2006)

Where? I don't see any photos of smokehouses:/


----------



## monty (Sep 12, 2006)

Ponczo,

On the left side of this screen toward the top you will see a box with titles and links in red letters. There is a link to smokehouses. Click on it and follow it. Give it a few minutes to load.

Cheers!


----------



## ponczo (Sep 13, 2006)

srmonty,

probably I'm blind but I don't see any photos or galleries with smokehouses:/ please paste right link in this topic;)


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 13, 2006)

ponczo  try this link: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smokehouse-plans.html


----------



## ponczo (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, I saw this but I meant other plans and ideas. Have you got sth memebrs?:P


----------



## illini (Sep 13, 2006)

My step-mom is Polish and she never says "Yeah"
Maybe Yeah in Polish means "Pulled Leg" :roll:


----------



## monty (Sep 13, 2006)

Y'know, Illini, I've been wondering, too! How many Polish folks use Italian words? Ponczo (pronounced "poncho") used the word, "capiche" in an earlier post. Hmmmnnnn! I think I do understand!

Cheers!


----------



## ponczo (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't be nervous guys. I'm not native speaker.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2006)

It looks like an internet search is in order. If you can find it can narrow down which style of smoking (cold smoke vs. hot smoke) you plan on doing will help to determine the type of smoker to build.


----------



## jminion (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are some links to plans
http://agebb.missouri.edu/mac/links/...um=204&alpha=S
Jim


----------



## ponczo (Sep 17, 2006)

Thx;)


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Ponczo have you settled in on a design yet?


----------

